# Sebastian



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished 7-9pm end of out going Tide seems the 
E-NE Gail force winds slowed the Tidal flow. wind was whiping out on the Jetty mostly Reds and Catfish Caught.

Moved to the Catwalk on the North Side Threw the new X-Rap 12 and 1 oz.yellow feather Jig w Chartruce Tail. Caught released 3 lady Fish two Snook 24 and 26in. :fishing:

Guy's next to me were throwing 1oz. white Bucktail w- red head hooking Snook up every 4th or 5th cast. 

A few keepers were Caught on Live Mullet.

Had to leave headed to Ichobods Deck to get one of those 1LB.Burgers and 3 Cold Drafts 
7:30am gets here early.

Overall Snooking is picking up- should be good after this front passes maybe even better.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I will be down in Port Orange Oct 11-15...will be mainly fishin Mosquito, but maybe in the snooks are hangin around, we will stay closer...nice report


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks for the*

report glad to know the weather hasnt mess up the fishing too much. The word out of the cape, is that most of the "Snook" caught are all oversize. A friend of mine is hitting both the north and south jetty(boat), fishing the rocks with live baitfish.....and they only have taken a few keepers. So the Snook bite is still strong, but mostly overslot fish....."jhmorgan" you might have better luck in the lagoon then we do at the inlets. Catching keeper size snooks, keep us inform......I still havent put one on the dinner table yet.....and that SUCKS!!! 

*Life, Liberty and the pursuit of anyone who threatens it *


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice Report Jiggy! That one pound burger is it anything like Cheeburger, Cheeburger?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> rI still havent put one on the dinner table yet.....


poor jetty !
i'm on my 5th keeper looking for my 6th keeper and overall on my 16th! come down and i'll teach you how to fish!!! i'll show you a really nice secret, dont believe in that mullet crap. i have better way of cathing them.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Which is....???



HellRhaY said:


> poor jetty !
> i'm on my 5th keeper looking for my 6th keeper and overall on my 16th! come down and i'll teach you how to fish!!! i'll show you a really nice secret, dont believe in that mullet crap. i have better way of cathing them.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*HellRhay*

I am still catching them, but just the larger ones. I been able to run over to the Cape. (weekday and some nites) Went over with a friend of mines on his boat. We hit both north and south jettys, and everything is overslot. He has gone out, alot more and still havent put anything on the dinner table. And yes i know the fish in the inlets tend to be on the bigger size. From shore i fish "Jettypark" from the points and the beach(close to the rocks) and everything was still overslot. I even downsize my bait, and we even got shrimp. And everything i hook up too, is still over slot. Even the baitshops have said, that most snook being caught out there are overslot. I have seen about 6 snooks out there, that someone had fillet and threw the body back in the water....And they were all overslot. So it going to be tougher on us to get slot size Snook, and i am afraid that people will just start taking them. Anyway go ahead and pm me, and show me how to catch "Slot size" snooks.....
I did go out on two nites, and when out for looking for monster Snooks....I just try to hit as many spots as possible, till i hook up to something. Then i go into my tug of war phase I still love the rush i get when a big snook, grabs my Large baitfish, and makes a beeline towards any cover......That shark setup that i have, is what i use for this Snook, when i am fishing like this.....Sometime i don't get any hookups, but when i do....Watch out....cause watching a large snook, chase down a Large baitfish, is priceless:beer: funny thing is, i have alway went after the Monster Snooks, now that i am trying to get a slot size fish. I am hooking up to large snook.....God is getting me back
Damn it "Ed" he cant post that type of secret!!! then everyone will be out there slaying them...LOL...JK
But really don't tell anyone.....heh heh
*Catch and release fishing is alot like golf. You don't have to eat the ball to have a good time*:beer::beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> poor jetty !
> i'm on my 5th keeper looking for my 6th keeper and overall on my 16th! come down and i'll teach you how to fish!!! i'll show you a really nice secret, dont believe in that mullet crap. i have better way of cathing them.


When do I see the secret...?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL guys,
*It's a secret*. I'll show it to anyone who fishes with me. 

if the weather clears this weekend, will be hitting the inlet at 3AM, leaving it before the sun rises and i'll plug the surf from the spanish house upto to the observatory.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

might meet ya...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Snook*

Sure could have used that Snook secret last night! really sucks when youv'e got the Regulars pulling in 30+ inchers right next to you.

Get down this way 2-3 times a month and window of fishing is somewhat limited due to work.

Every time i see one of those bastirds come over the Railing i start Jonesing- man the Taste the Flavor~ going to have to go in for Snook rehab ...is there such a thing?

State is gonna have to re-peal the Snook slot limit, really now that 4in gap is like winning the friggin Lottery. lets start a Damn petition!!!

And thats not all- 1 Snook who can eat just one? It's like only getting one Piece of Pizza!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Jigmaster*

i feel ya!! it sucks to set the hook on one, and you know its overslot, before you even net him. Thank god my gf isnt with me, cause i would've had to fight her. Snook is just about the only fish she eats, and i am losing big times. Cause before as long as i had a snook for dinner. I could buy whatever i wanted, as long it was to get a snook.  and i am also like you, in not having the time. And the drive out there, plus catching bait, and the window to catch Snook isnt that big anyway. Thats why i started running from place to place now. Instead of soaking livebait, and waiting.....but iam still not having any luck, everything is still oversize, Last time i went to "Jettypark" there were two just lying in front of the first cleaning station on the pier. And they both had to be over 20lb, i didnt even bother....it getting old now

*All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you* opcorn:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Found this on another site. I don't like posting links to other sites usually but then again, I didn't want to steal someone's work. Here ya go:
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=665923
How to fish Sebastian.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I posted*

the link to that page a long time ago "HellRhay" my favorite spot is....the number one right in front, where it say "14 feet deep" little pen light, freelining a large shrimp right in front of the rocks......But i look at the page again and it doesnt say where all the slot size snooks are at



*Death Smiles at everyone Marines smile back*


----------

